

Netflix Doesn't Have a Password Sharing Problem - skhatri11
http://www.businessinsider.com/password-sharing-isnt-a-problem-for-netflix-2015-7

======
emmab
Is it just me, or was that not enough information to make that conclusion?

There could be a lot of people sharing their password with people outside
their household, and _not_ sharing it with their household.

Also netflix subscribers could have a different average household size than
the general population.

------
Vendan
At least part of this is going to be "helped" by netflix's per account
streaming limits. i.e. I can run 2 streams at once, and if I paid more, I
could do up to 4. But that means as you add people sharing an account, you
either pay more, or get pissed at the other people, cause if they are
watching, you can't watch.

~~~
emmab
This could be mitigated to some degree by having multiple shared accounts per
person.

------
dimino
So to make it explicit, this article is suggesting that Netflix would _not_
make additional money by disallowing account sharing, that the new accounts
wouldn't make up for the lost "good will" or something?

~~~
zzalpha
The article is claiming that account sharing among Netflix users is almost
entirely at the household level among family members, a sanctioned use of the
service, as opposed to genuine freeloading between friends or strangers.

